# How do I get my giant african land snails active



## ChristopherMarfell (Jun 13, 2013)

I've just recently bought 2 giant african albino land snails, and all they seem to want todo is bury them selfs, I know there not really that amazing, I have stuff like plant pots rocks, moss and a fern what else do I need todo to make them enjoy there selves???


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

It depends on the species as to what temps and humidity they need. Some like it drier, some wetter. 
If you say what species they are and post a pic of your setup it might help  

Also check this out:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/invert-care-sheets/821621-giant-african-land-snail-care.html


----------



## ChristopherMarfell (Jun 13, 2013)

Dee_Williams said:


> It depends on the species as to what temps and humidity they need. Some like it drier, some wetter.
> If you say what species they are and post a pic of your setup it might help
> 
> Also check this out:
> ...


Albino Archachatina marginata suturalis










Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MustLoveSnails (Aug 2, 2009)

What heat do they have at the moment and what is the temperature reading at? That moss looks dry so i'm guessing that the humidity is probably too low for them, try wetting the moss with warm (not hot) water and giving the tank a good mist. If the conditions are not humid enough they will burrow and/or seal in, the same with if the temperature is too high or low. If the lid is slatted you can try covering it with clingfilm to help stop the tank drying out too quickly as well.

Do they have cuttlefish? I'm guessing you know how big these ones get and that they will need a bigger tank as they grow? 
It is nice to see that you have taken the time to add stuff to their setup, not enough people do that.


----------



## MEDICALMAN (Jul 9, 2012)

christophermarfell said:


> i've just recently bought 2 giant african albino land snails, and all they seem to want todo is bury them selfs, i know there not really that amazing, i have stuff like plant pots rocks, moss and a fern what else do i need todo to make them enjoy there selves???


mdma?


----------



## ChristopherMarfell (Jun 13, 2013)

MustLoveSnails said:


> What heat do they have at the moment and what is the temperature reading at? That moss looks dry so i'm guessing that the humidity is probably too low for them, try wetting the moss with warm (not hot) water and giving the tank a good mist. If the conditions are not humid enough they will burrow and/or seal in, the same with if the temperature is too high or low. If the lid is slatted you can try covering it with clingfilm to help stop the tank drying out too quickly as well.
> 
> Do they have cuttlefish? I'm guessing you know how big these ones get and that they will need a bigger tank as they grow?
> It is nice to see that you have taken the time to add stuff to their setup, not enough people do that.


The humidity is at 87, were struggling to get it down never mind up, I also have a cuttle fish on the left not sure if you can see, we cut a huge hole in the top then attached a bit of net curtain to the top, also holes in the side so they do have a bit of breathing space :/

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ChristopherMarfell (Jun 13, 2013)

MustLoveSnails said:


> What heat do they have at the moment and what is the temperature reading at? That moss looks dry so i'm guessing that the humidity is probably too low for them, try wetting the moss with warm (not hot) water and giving the tank a good mist. If the conditions are not humid enough they will burrow and/or seal in, the same with if the temperature is too high or low. If the lid is slatted you can try covering it with clingfilm to help stop the tank drying out too quickly as well.
> 
> Do they have cuttlefish? I'm guessing you know how big these ones get and that they will need a bigger tank as they grow?
> It is nice to see that you have taken the time to add stuff to their setup, not enough people do that.



Also I forgot to add I dont supply any heat, I don't have a heat mat etc


Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MustLoveSnails (Aug 2, 2009)

I wouldn't worry too much about the humidity being that level, the digital gauges are usually +5% out anyway (the packaging/leaflet should say if this is the case) if it is one of the unbranded off eBay and margies do like it wetter. It will drop naturally anyway if they are supplied with a heat source. 

Do you know the temperature of the tank? Margies need it warmer than fulica so they might be a little on the cold side. 26c or a little over is a good temperature to aim for, a small heatmat on the side can achieve that fairly easily on smaller enclosures unless your house is freezing. They can be shy sometimes anyway but its better to check all the bases now.


----------



## ChristopherMarfell (Jun 13, 2013)

MustLoveSnails said:


> I wouldn't worry too much about the humidity being that level, the digital gauges are usually +5% out anyway (the packaging/leaflet should say if this is the case) if it is one of the unbranded off eBay and margies do like it wetter. It will drop naturally anyway if they are supplied with a heat source.
> 
> Do you know the temperature of the tank? Margies need it warmer than fulica so they might be a little on the cold side. 26c or a little over is a good temperature to aim for, a small heatmat on the side can achieve that fairly easily on smaller enclosures unless your house is freezing. They can be shy sometimes anyway but its better to check all the bases now.


Yeah I think I need to order a heat mat, and the temp is at 22.9 now im missing one snail its seem to of buried himself pretty well and I haven't had that much of a rummage tho ill think ill leave it cos I don't wanna disturb him ha 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## muddy_dragon (Aug 5, 2009)

Snails don't need too much ventilation so if you find substrate getting too dry you can decrease the number of holes.

Snails also tend to bury themselves during the day regardless of their conditions just keep an eye out for a hard whitish covering over the opening of the shell sealing them in, if that happens then they really are not happy, but as rachael says they do need it a bit warmer.


----------



## CallyMarra (Feb 4, 2013)

Ive just added another 2 snails in with my other 2.
They seem to love it when I mist the hell out of their tank, (It looks like they love it anyways)


----------



## tezzabear (Dec 12, 2012)

My little snozzers were the same but then I started putting em on top of my snakes viv as the heat from the bulb made the top of the viv warm so it acted as a heat mat, now they are out all the time, eating like mad and growing like :censor:


----------



## ChristopherMarfell (Jun 13, 2013)

tezzabear said:


> My little snozzers were the same but then I started putting em on top of my snakes viv as the heat from the bulb made the top of the viv warm so it acted as a heat mat, now they are out all the time, eating like mad and growing like :censor:



Aww bless haha, yeah I think I will do that, I've got a thermostat so will just need a heat mat now 


Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

Numbers seem to help, the more the merrier as well as plenty of moisture.


----------



## Cazzy4 (Aug 16, 2012)

Marginata need damp conditions, I keep my soil quite wet, and humidity between 80-90%, temps 25-30'C. They generally will bury during the day, and be most active during the night, but they should be a lot more active once they get the right conditions!


----------



## ChristopherMarfell (Jun 13, 2013)

Cazzy4 said:


> Marginata need damp conditions, I keep my soil quite wet, and humidity between 80-90%, temps 25-30'C. They generally will bury during the day, and be most active during the night, but they should be a lot more active once they get the right conditions!



Ive currently bought a thermostat and a heat mat so lets see if that works  


Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------

